# [CMD] Outlook-Template mit Variable öffnen



## HonniCilest (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin schon wieder länger mit Google beschäftigt und habe keine Lösung gefunden.

Ausgangssituation:
Anwender führt ein Skript (*.cmd) aus, am Ende wird ein Outlook-Template (*.oft) geöffnet um dem internen Support eine E-Mail zu senden. Dabei soll in dieser Vorlage aber noch ein Wert gesetzt werden. Aktuell wird der Anwender aufgefordert diesen Wert manuell aus der Zwischenablage in die Mail zu kopieren.

Nun möchte ich diesen Schritt automatisieren. Ich dachte es wäre eventuell möglich diese Vorlage mit einem Parameter zu öffnen, aber ich habe nichts dergleichen gefunden. Ich habe es auch schon mit Textersetzung versucht, aber damit mache ich mir die Vorlage nur kaputt, ich kann diese hinterher nicht mehr öffnen.

Hat jemand eine Idee? Wäre super, ansonsten muss es halt so bleiben wie es ist.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------

